# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: مخطوط "الدواهي المدهية للفرق المحمية" للشيخ جعفر الكتاني

## حمزة الكتاني

حمل مخطوطة "الدواهي المدهية للفرق المحمية" لشيخ الإسلام جعفر بن إدريس الكتاني، المتوفى رحمه الله بفاس عام 1323، الكتاب في الولاء والبراء، وحكم التجنس بجنسيات النصارى...طبع بدار البيارق وبدار الكتب العلمية، بتحقيقنا أنا وشقيقي الشيخ حسن الكتاني فك الله أسره...باعتماد مخطوطة بخط المؤلف، وهذه مخطوطة أخرى بخط نجله العلامة عبد الرحمن بن جعفر الكتاني، وعليها خط المؤلف رحمهما الله تعالى...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

تابع الملفات: الثالث والرابع...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

تابع الملفات: الخامس والسادس..

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

تابع الملفين: السابع والثامن..

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

تابع الملفين: التاسع والعاشر...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

تابع الملفين: الحادي عشر والثاني عشر..

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

تابع الملفين: الثالث عشر والرابع عشر...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

تابع الملفات الأخيرة: الخامس عشر والسادس عشر والسابع عشر...وادع الله لنا بالهداية وإصلاح الحال...

----------


## وليد الثاني

بارك الله فيكم
هل يوجد النسخة المطبوعة مصورة أو بصيغة أخرى

----------

